# FBE end-grain hollowform



## duncsuss (Mar 17, 2015)

My first end-grain hollowform … Cindy gave me an EWT swan-neck hollowing tool as an anniversary present as a (not-so-)subtle hint that I should make more hollowforms for her. Works for me 

It’s out of a piece of FBE from @Kevin -- complete with boring insect tracks 

It's a smidgin over 4-1/2" tall. At the widest it's about 2-3/8" diameter, and the hole through which I hollowed it is 1". The walls are not perfectly uniform thickness, but pretty close to it -- about 3/32", with the bottom about 1/2" thick.

Finished with MinWax water-based polyacrylic.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 17, 2015)

Captivating piece! Gorgeous wood! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

Duncan you took a so-so blank and transformed it into a super nice piece. Great job . . . keep this up and Cliff will have some company at his next show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 17, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Duncan you took a so-so blank and transformed it into a super nice piece. Great job . . . keep this up and Cliff will have some company at his next show!


Thanks, Kevin ... are you supposed to tell folks the FBE you sold them is so-so?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks, Kevin ... are you supposed to tell folks the FBE you sold them is so-so?



Oh you didn't know that so-so in Texas means "So, so, awesome." ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 17, 2015)

Nice work on a so- so piece of FBE Dunc ! Cliff is definitely rubbing off on ya


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 18, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice work on a so- so piece of FBE Dunc ! Cliff is definitely rubbing off on ya


"From small acorns" and all that ... this one's only 4" tall, his piece in the Peabody-Essex Museum show is about 42", so I've a ways to go yet. Still --

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2015)

Cool! How'd you like that finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 18, 2015)

Very nice Duncan! I bet your already turning your next HF....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks!



barry richardson said:


> Very nice Duncan! I bet your already turning your next HF....


LOL ... not quite, I have a commission to make a fountain pen that takes precedence 



DKMD said:


> Cool! How'd you like that finish?


It has the advantages of being odorless (or very nearly), simple, and I believe that "when it's dry, it's cured" so no long waiting period between coats. It's also colorless, so no darkening of the wood as with oil-based finishes.

On the downside -- I don't think I'll ever get a "piano finish" with it. Seems no matter what I do there are always small bumps (from tiny bubbles as it goes on, maybe?) that I have to sand off when it's dried. And that leaves the surface less-than-glossy. Maybe I could get closer to gloss by going up the grits, I should try it before making a sweeping statement like that. (I used 220 between coats and 320 after the last coat.)


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2015)

That that is is so so awesome awesome looking looking....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> LOL ... not quite, I have a commission to make a fountain pen that takes precedence
> ...


I had someone swear by steel wool for fine finishes when asking them about how they got their projects to look so nice. may be worth a try...


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 20, 2015)

sgartennga said:


> I had someone swear by steel wool for fine finishes when asking them about how they got their projects to look so nice. may be worth a try...



Thanks, it might work for the final clean-up, maybe I'll give it a try on a test piece.

There's a warning on the can not to use steel wool between coats, since it's a water based finish I guess they want to avoid remnants that might rust and spoil the whole thing.


----------



## TimR (Mar 20, 2015)

Very cool Duncan. What I like best is that long bug crack (can I say that ) going up the side.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 20, 2015)

TimR said:


> Very cool Duncan. What I like best is that long bug crack (can I say that ) going up the side.


Thanks Tim! Maybe I should call the piece "The Plumber's Vase"?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Mar 20, 2015)

duncsuss said:


> "From small acorns" and all that ... this one's only 4" tall, his piece in the Peabody-Essex Museum show is about 42", so I've a ways to go yet. Still --



Maybe if you water it regularly it can grow

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

